

Sneakers (Film, 1992) - SandB0x
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneakers_(film)

======
st3fan
This movie is full of the usual hollywood hacker bs. But I still enjoy
watching it every time. Redford, Kingsley, Akroid, James Earl Jones. Awesome!

